
Ask HN: Payments for marketplace: which platform to choose? - nyddle
Hi! I&#x27;m building an MVP of a marketplace and need to setup payments between users real quick. What should I use? Stripe? PayPal?
======
presspot
PayPal. It's global and optimized for marketplaces (eBay). Don't become the
merchant of record, which creates liability. Let your buyer and seller
transact with each other directly.

~~~
nyddle
But how do I make a cut then?

